# Best Drop Shot Baits



## coachfozz (Mar 19, 2006)

I did a search and it was 2011 since the last best drop shot bait I found in a search. So what do people like to use? Size? Color? I have been using Cabin Creek 5 inch Weenie Worm. Just seeing what other people are using.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

It depends if I'm fishing for largemouth or smallmouth bass. For largemouth I like either a 4" Roboworm Alive Shad, or a 4.5" Roboworm Fat straight tail worm. If the water is clearer I really like both baits in the Prizm Shad color. Darker water I like a non translucent color like green pumpkin.

For smallmouth it's tough to beat a 3" Gulp Fry worm in green pumpkin, or a 3" or 4" Gulp minnow in black shad.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Yamamoto Cut Tail worm, or Zoom Swamp Crawler. Green Pumpkin..


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

Roboworm or a simple Zoom finesse worm. The latter is really my go to. A couple colors in particular seem to work exceptionally well.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Gary Yamamoto shad shape worm is my no.1 second would be a zoom meat head.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Agree, Gulp in black shad.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

When you guy drop shot how long do you make your leader (hook to weight) starting out? I don’t have electronics so what would be a good length to start off at? 12”?


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

I don't use a leader, Smitty. I tie my hook directly to the line at near the depth your marking your fish. Usally a bit above them.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Leader is the wrong word, I just meant length from book to weight or how high off the bottom of the lake. In other words if I don’t have electronics to give me an idea of where they are in the water column then how high off the bottom is a good place to start?


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Darn, Smitty, gotta think on that one. I been using electronics for so long.......
In the spring, (which is one of the best times to get your hawg) they should be on or near the bottom, as the spawning ritual kicks in. Matter of fact, them smallies are almost always near the bottom.
I guess i'd start at a couple of feet and go from there.
Sorry i can't be of more help.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

That’s ok, I was just looking to see if anyone had any suggestions, I could always start at 24” and adjust from there. Trial and error.


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

12-18” is where I was last year most of the time never really went any higher than 2 feet last year but I don’t drop shot too much. Hope that gives you a starting point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Yes that helps give me an idea. I was thinking between 12”-24”, but just wanted to hear what people on here had to say.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

I usually go about 15" .Zoom Finesse worm or Yamamoto cut tail worm. Jackall worms work real well in summer..


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

The pro's say when the water is cold they will go 7-10" from the bottom.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

For me the distance of weight to the hook depends on if I am casting, or if I am fishing it with short pitches, close to the boat. Dropping straight down on them would be the same as fishing it with short pitches. 

If I am casting a drop shot a good distance, especially in shallower water (say 7 - 9') then I am going to have the bait further from the hook. I do this because of the angle of the line from the weight to the rod keeps the bait closer to the bottom. Say you have the bait 24" from the weight but the angle of the line has the bait 18" off the bottom. The shallower the water the more affect line angle has on bait height, the deeper it is, the less affect. 

When I drop shot it's usually when I am fishing for smallmouth. I do better if I keep the bait no more than 12" off the bottom. I could be wrong, but I don't think smallmouth feed up as readily as largemouth do.


----------

